# Awesome farm stay just out of Melbourne



## Squiz (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone travelling around Melbourne in a van or tent who would like to pull up on a sensational little bush property just on the outskirts of Melbourne should get in contact. We have 140 acres of pristine aussie bushland with walking/mountain bike tracks plus access to the Kinglake National Park. Willing hands to do basic chores around the house such as gardening, odd jobs and cleaning are all that it will take to get access to a paradise that looks over Melbourne. One hours drive from Melbourne and very friendly family. Home cooked meals can also be provided. Please call Squiz on 0400300786.

See you soon!


----------

